# Web cam driver for compaq presario CQ62?



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

It has a built in web cam, but when I go to youcam or other programs it says there's no webcam detected... Where can I get the necessary driver?

Thanks.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Go Here----> *Compaq Presario CQ62 Downloads*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PrinceRameses said:


> It has a built in web cam, but when I go to youcam or other programs it says there's no webcam detected... Where can I get the necessary driver?


Which model in this list is your laptop?

Which Windows version does it have?

Is the webcam listed in the Device Manager and shows as working properly?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know. o.o There's sub-models to the models? o.o;

Where in device manager would it be? I googled about this and it would seem others have the same problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There should be a sticker on the case with a product number and/or service tag number. 

Advise what it is.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Right-click MY COMPUTER or COMPUTER and then click Properties.

Advise what the Windows version is, and if it's 32-bit or 64-bit.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Go to Control Panel - Device Manager.

There should be an entry that's named "Human Interface Devices" or "Imaging Devices" or something like that.

The webcam should be listed there. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

The only place it was identified beyond CQ62 was on the box it came in, which luckily I still had. CQ62-209WM


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

I could not find human interface devices or imaging devices.

It is a 64-bit.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PrinceRameses said:


> The only place it was identified beyond CQ62 was on the box it came in, which luckily I still had. CQ62-209WM


Here is the support and software site for the *Compaq Presario CQ62-209WM* laptop. I strongly suggest that you add and save this site to your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can refer to it when needed.

Here is the section on fixing webcam problems in Windows 7. Good luck.

There's no updated webcam driver available for the webcam in the driver downloads section.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

Are you sure there's no other way to get the driver? :x What if someone accidentally deleted it? There would be no way to get it back?

I think that's what I need: the driver.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's no webcam driver listed at the laptop's support site, and the product specifications section doesn't even identify the webcam. I've researched and given you whatever information that I can.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrinceRameses (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, I have found out that it does not have one built in. Just the face of the webcam. Why that's even there if it's not functional I don't know. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PrinceRameses said:


> Yes, I have found out that it does not have one built in. Just the face of the webcam. Why that's even there if it's not functional I don't know.


Aaah haaa! Now we know why it's not recognized nor listed in the Device Manager and why there's no driver available for it. 



PrinceRameses said:


> Thank you for your help.


You're welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

